# Hawaii Reviews for March 2006



## billhall (Mar 1, 2006)

Hawaii Reviews for March 2006


----------



## billhall (Mar 1, 2006)

*Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort, Maui, 2/17/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort 
Reviewer:  Riki Jones​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 2, 2006)

*Embassy Vacation Resort-Kaanapali, Maui,  2/1/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Embassy Vacation Resort-Kaanapali 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 5, 2006)

*Makai Club Cottages, Kauai,   2/16/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Makai Club Cottages 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 11, 2006)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas,Kauai,   2/24/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer: Beatrice Pickell​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 14, 2006)

*Maui Marriott, Maui, 2/24  Kauai Marriott, Kauai, 3/3/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer: Kirk Sharpley​Island: Maui​

Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer: Kirk Sharpley​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 15, 2006)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island,   3/3/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield)
Reviewer:  DeEtte Thomas​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 16, 2006)

*Cliffs Club,  Kauai,    2/24/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



The Cliffs Club
Reviewer: Doug Konno​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 19, 2006)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    1/21/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

Kahana Falls
Reviewer: Joan Elmouchi​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 20, 2006)

*Kona Coast I, Big Island, 2/25/2006  Bay Club, Big Island 3/4/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

Kona Coast I Resort
Reviewer:  Alex Lukash​Island: Big Island​

Bay Club
Reviewer:  Alex Lukash​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 22, 2006)

*Embassy Vacation Resort Poipu Point, Kauai,  03/02/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Embassy Vacation Resort Poipu Point
Reviewer: Gary Harmon​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 23, 2006)

*Kahana Falls, Maui,    10/22/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*

Kahana Falls
Reviewer: Terri Budesa​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 25, 2006)

*Mauna Loa Village, Big Island,3/07/2006  Paniolo Greens, Big Island, 3/15/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*

Paniolo Greens
Reviewer:  Dave N​Island: Big Island​

Mauna Loa Village by the Sea
Reviewer:  Dave N​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Mar 25, 2006)

*Hono Koa, Maui,  3/13/06*

*Reviews received and posted*

Hono Koa
Reviewer: KcKaren​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Apr 1, 2006)

*WorldMark Valley Isle,Paki Maui Beach Villas -Maui  Kona Hawaiian Resort-Big Island*

*Reviews received and posted*

Paki Maui Beach Villas
Reviewer: Dave Hibbert​Island: Maui​

WorldMark Valley Isle
Reviewer: Rebecca Finch​Island: Maui​

Kona Hawaiian Resort (Fairfield)
Reviewer: CNolan11​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

